# Top Fool



## Psychographic (Feb 8, 2020)

Built from two cheap Walmart MTBs.

This what I started with. The first pic is from the internet of the same bike, the second is the two frames I used. One is a 20" bike, the other a 24".










This is what i came up with,


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 8, 2020)

I love it. What is the wheelset?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2020)

Waaaaay Kool!


----------



## Sven (Feb 8, 2020)

That is one crazy ride. Love it


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Psychographic (Feb 8, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> I love it. What is the wheelset?



Those are the stock wheels that I reworked. In the first pic  (the stock bike), the rear wheel is a good representation of what I started with. I stripped the paint, engine turned the rims then painted them. I cleaned and polished the spokes and hubs. The centers of the hubs were pitted, so I sanded and painted them black. I did buy new black nipples for the wheels.

I have a how to thread on making them on another site. If it's allowed I can post a link to it.


----------

